# SAMBA - Write Group Permissions (no ACL)



## PaulMuaddib (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi,

I have one shared folder that is shared by multiple users. Inside this share are multiple folders with different group permisions. Similar like this blog post here. 

https://www.luzem.com/2017/02/08/samba-group-permissions-centos-7/

But Windows or Samba seems to ignore the group permission.

Why does User2 has no write access to test.docx?


```
User1, User2, User3
```
Groups

```
@fileserver = User1, User2, User3
@sales = User1, User2
@purchase = User1, User3
```


```
../fileserver/data
drwxr-x---  27 fileserver  fileserver     27 14 Aug.  2020 .
drwxr-xr-x   7 fileserver  fileserver      7  1 Sep.  2020 ..
drwxrws---   4 fileserver  sales        8391 12 März 13:15 offers
drwxrws---   4 fileserver  fileserver     12 12 März 15:15 share
drwxrws---   2 fileserver  purchase     9015 12 März 12:53 orders

../fileserver/data/share
drwxrws---   4 fileserver    fileserver       12 12 März 15:15 .
drwxr-x---  27 fileserver    fileserver       27 14 Aug.  2020 ..
-rwxrws---   1 user1         fileserver    21662  4 März  2015 test.docx
```

smb4.conf

```
[data]
        path            = /fileserver/data
        valid users     = @fileserver, @sales, @purchase
        write liste     =  @fileserver, @sales, @purchase

        browsable       = yes
        writable        = yes
        read only       = no
        guest ok        = no
        public          = no
        follow symlinks = yes
        wide links      = yes
        create mask             = 0770
        force create mode       = 0770
        directory mask          = 2775
        force directory mode    = 2770
        hide unreadable = yes
        crossrename:sizelimit   = 50
```


----------

